# Boat Blind Material...



## jerry russell (Aug 5, 2010)

I know some of you are getting ready to build or recover your boat blinds so I thought I would post this info.
Wing Supply just lowered the price again on the Primos Ironside blind material. I just recovered my boat with this material and I am very happy with it. A 30'X60" roll is now $16.00. Most places sell this stuff for $59.00.


----------



## S_GA_Boy2008 (Aug 5, 2010)

I knew I should have waited to save that $4!  I like the stuff a lot though. just not sure what kind of backing i'm going to use


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm about to place an order with Joseph M. Stern Company.  They sale bulk raffia grass and in any color you can imagine.  Thier prices beat anyone elses around (that i'm aware of) and are almost half the price of Cabelas and Macks.  I believe one pound of grass is around $4....you can't beat that!  The only downside is they dont take any orders for less than 25lbs.....but that will give me some to stash away for the future when some falls off on them long trips to the midwest


----------



## jerry russell (Aug 6, 2010)

S_GA_Boy2008 said:


> I knew I should have waited to save that $4!  I like the stuff a lot though. just not sure what kind of backing i'm going to use



For backing I am going to give the brown tarp idea that someone had on here a try. They hot glued it. I will only be doing this for my roof area and I may just get the edges sewn to make it last.

DuckGod- I want to use the same grass on top of my material. Do you (or any one else) have any idea how many pounds I would need for my boat? It is a 17 footer and I want to cover both sides along with the roof. I have never used this stuff.


----------



## fishndinty (Aug 6, 2010)

jerry russell said:


> For backing I am going to give the brown tarp idea that someone had on here a try. They hot glued it. I will only be doing this for my roof area and I may just get the edges sewn to make it last.
> 
> DuckGod- I want to use the same grass on top of my material. Do you (or any one else) have any idea how many pounds I would need for my boat? It is a 17 footer and I want to cover both sides along with the roof. I have never used this stuff.




why don't several of you split an order?


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Aug 6, 2010)

If you're just using it to compliment the camo material you already have, I would say you could get away with as much as 6-10 lbs?  My blind is the Cabelas NF, which came with a wind breaker and a mesh netting that you zip tie the grass to.  Mine will be all grass, so I will probably use close to 15-20lbs.....saving the rest for touching up seasons to come.  If you want to send me some money, I wouldnt mind adding whatever you want to my order and then ship you yours.  That would save you having to buy 25lbs worth.....and the shipping for your small bit from my house to yours would be less also........


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 18, 2010)

Here is the blind material. Then add some grass and you have it maded.


----------



## clent586 (Sep 22, 2010)

Jerry and Larry, you had any problems with this stuff? It has all deteorated on my blind! Less than a month and you can stick your finger through it. Faded gray and it literally breaks off. If you rub the broken piece between your fingers it turns to powder. Buyer beware! I bought 4 packs of the 12'x60" and it all did the same thing. I guess their claim of won't rot, fade and will last all season does not apply to Gwinnett County Georgia. I am quite upset with the product and sent a nice response to customer service. We
 will see if they reply or not. I hope you all who purchased this do not have the same problems. Don't blame Jerry either, I got sent an email from wingsupply.com on the discount before Jerry posted this. Clent


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Sep 22, 2010)

Clent, you mean the Blind materail or the grass.
Larry


----------



## clent586 (Sep 22, 2010)

Blind Material


----------



## S_GA_Boy2008 (Sep 23, 2010)

Are you keeping it outside in direct sunlight? Just wondering cause if that's the case I may move it inside. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## jerry russell (Sep 23, 2010)

I have not had these issues-yet. But this good fortune may be due to the fact that I have not used the material but a couple of times and my boat is covered in storage.  Dang I hate this as I really liked the product when I got it. I guess the search will go on for the perfect boat blind material....


----------



## dualsurfacedrives (Sep 23, 2010)

jerry russell, thank you, you just saved me alot of money


----------



## georgiaboy (Sep 23, 2010)

clent586 said:


> Blind Material



I have to put an order in with Stearns for raffia.  If you need some we can split the costs?  I'll pay shipping for you since you keep the file handy. 

I am going to order enough for a 16' boat and a little to partially cover a couple of layouts.  The rest of the cover will be native.


Jerry, Have you thought about using landscaping cloth (weed proof stuff) for backing?  I always felt like a tarp might get loud on a windy day?


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Sep 23, 2010)

georgiaboy said:


> I have to put an order in with Stearns for raffia.  If you need some we can split the costs?  I'll pay shipping for you since you keep the file handy.
> 
> I am going to order enough for a 16' boat and a little to partially cover a couple of layouts.  The rest of the cover will be native.
> 
> ...



Hey, Man that is interesting you said that. That stuff is tuff.  I will do some test on it, I happen to have some and I will put in the sun with some grass on it and see what happens. Look for the post on the test.
Good Luck
Larry


----------



## jerry russell (Sep 23, 2010)

Larry Young Jr said:


> Hey, Man that is interesting you said that. That stuff is tuff.  I will do some test on it, I happen to have some and I will put in the sun with some grass on it and see what happens. Look for the post on the test.
> Good Luck
> Larry



The landscape stuff is probably a good idea as that stuff is very tuff. Larry, lets get together on this experiment. I strongly believe that the material should be painted before the application of grass to give it a more neutral base color. Grey/Olive/brownish??? We can then re-apply the raffia grass that I have.
We need some 5' landscape cloth.


----------



## georgiaboy (Sep 23, 2010)

Jerry, about how many lbs. of raffia did you need to brush out your boat blind and how big is it?

Thanks


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Sep 23, 2010)

Ga. Boy you need 25 to 30 lbs if you have a 16 to 17 ft. You will want to get  25lbs Olive and then what ever other color you want. If it was me I would use 25lbs olive 4 lbs of timber, But that is me. 
good Luck
Larry


----------



## georgiaboy (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks Larry


----------



## jerry russell (Sep 24, 2010)

My boat is a 1760 and with a heavy application I ran through 20 pounds on just one side and across the front and back. I could have gone a little lighter. Listen to Larry Y. on the colors. Stay clear of the greens and browns. Go with olive and timber and use some paint for any contrast shading.


----------

